# A couple of species cattleyas



## monocotman (Oct 16, 2020)

First up is cattleya maxima var la pedrena. This is a mericlone flowering for the first time With seven or eight flowers. It produces a whole heap of aerial roots even when growing in the drier atmosphere of a house.




next is cattleya bowringiana var splendens. The flowers are much fuller than the standard form although about the same size. I am not sure I have quite got the culture right for this plant. It grows and flowers ok but not great.




David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2020)

Great display.
I have the same maxima! I love it - was very expensive. Is it 'PedrEna or PedrOna'?


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 16, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Great display.
> I have the same maxima! I love it - was very expensive. Is it 'PedrEna or PedrOna'?



Online searches are coming with ----- C. maxima var. semi-alba 'La Pedrena'

But not sure what 'La Pedrena' represents ------ such as the name of a particular individual from that varietal group?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2020)

that's helpful, thank-you.
Its a place in Venezuela - not sure if thats relevant


----------



## Guldal (Oct 22, 2020)

Gorgeous! Both very nice... the maxima semi-alba especially, I think.


----------

